# binocular advice



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

hernandez9039 said:


> Really great advice. It will really so much helpful. Thanks a lot


he is asking for advice.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

i have an old model of 2009 summit. it is appreciably better than monarch optically. but 2009 summit is little heavy at 26oz. it may or may not be a deal breaker. I have read some really reviews on 2010 ZRS. Lighter and brighter. I haven't seen it myself yet. But if 2009 model is of any indication, i will not hesitate recommending them.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

The ZEN-RAY ZRS HD's will out perform the Monarchs. If you would like to order a pair, let me know, i offer a return policy on them so it'll only cost you some shipping if you don't like them! The ZR's are a steal for just over $200!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

My friend has a pair of Monarchs and they are excellent glass for the money. I have not looked throught the Zen-Ray, but I've heard they are excellent for the money too. A good pair of binocs is a good investment as far as I'm concerned. I would check out Vortex too and do not rule out saving your money and getting a really good pair. I've never heard anyone say they regretted a good pair of binocs, but a cheap pair is a waste of money.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a friend that has a sport shop and he talks about vortex optics and how great they are. 
Might be worth checking out too.


----------



## ronhonest (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys, i am going with the xen ray zrs hd 10 x 42


----------

